# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Öz Türkçe isimler ve Anlamları >  A Harfiyle Başlayan Öz Türkçe Adların Anlamları (A - ğ)

## serife

ABA: Saygıdeğer, saygıya layık kişi. Bazı Türk boylarında ğanağğ,ğğablağğ , bazılarında ise baba anlamında da kullanılmaktadır.
ABADAN: 1- Cömert, verici 2- Bağışlayıcı, gönül yapıcı
ABAK: Temiz, iffetli, namuslu kişi
ABAKA: Yakın akraba, amca çocuğu
ABAKAN: Alicenap
ABAKAY: 1- Yakın akraba, yeğen, amca çocuğu 2- Sibiryağda saygın ve sözü geçen hanımlara verilen bir unvan
ABALA: Abla
ABAR: (Avar): 1- Gösteriş, heybetlilik 2- Baş eğmez, dirençli
ABAş: Hanım yürüyüşü (Küçük narin adım)
ABAY: 1- Aydınlık, aydınlık verici 2- Hayret uyandıran, hayret verici
ABAKIYMIş: Gönül kırıcı, can yakıcı
ABüAR-(Avşar): 1- İşin ehli kişi, iş bitirici 2- Uyumlu, itaatkar
ABI: 1- Can, ruh 2- Soyluluk
ABIü: Gönüllü
ABIDAN: İçli, gönül insanı
ABIK: İçli, gönüllü
ABIKAN: Mec.Soylu
ABIL: Gönüllü, İstekli
ABINAK: Sakinleşmiş gönül rahatlığı içinde olan
ABINü(Avunç): Avunç, teselli
ABIş(Apış): Bacağın diz kapağından yukarısı
ABIşKA : İçten, içtenlikle çalışan
ABIZ: Ruhsal, ruhlarla ilgili
ABİKE: Alicenap, yüksek gönüllü
ABİN: Mutlu, memnun, hoşnut
ACAR: 1-Gayretli,Hareketli 2- Gözü pek, yırtıcı
ACLAN: Açık,Açılan
ACU-(Acı,Açığ): 1- Açık 2-Keskin, sert 3- Açı,aralık
ACUN: Dünya, yeryüzü
ACUNAL: birl. Acun/Al (Almakğtan)
ACUNAY: birl. Acun/Ay/Mec.ğDünya güzeliğ
ACUNLUK: Dünya malı,dünyalık
ACUNSUZ: Dünya malında gözü olmayan
AüA: 1- Toplum içinde saygınlığı olan kişi 2-Analık derecesinde saygıya layık hanım
AüAN: Açma eylemi içinde olan (üiçek gibi)
AüIğ: 1-Açık,dürüst 2- Bahşiş bey yada hanların verdiği bahşiş
AüIK: (Açığ) Büyük kardeş
AüIL: Açık, açılmış
AüUK: (Açık) İyi huylu,mülayim
ADAK: 1-Söz,nişan 2-Bağış,sungu
ADAL: Sadık, güvenilir
ADALAN: ünlü, şöhretli
ADALDI: ünlü
ADALIR: ünlü
ADALMIş: ünlü
ADAN: Uygunluk, liyakat
ADANIR: ünlü
ADANMIş: Adaklı,adak olmuş
ADAR: Adama eyleminde bulunan
ADAY: Memnunluk,hoşnutluk
ABDAN: ünlü
ADBERİLGEN: Adına layık ve ününü hak etmiş kişi
ADIKTI: ünlü
ADIN: ünlü,adı anılan
ADINüIğ: 1-Seçkin,mümtaz 2- Olağanüstü, fevkalade, bambaşka
ADIüTE: birl. Adı/üte Mec. Temiz bir üne sahip
ADIVAR: ünlü,tanınmış
ADIYAKşI: birl. Adı/Yakşı(Adı güzel)
ADIYAMAN: birl. Adı/Yaman Mec. ürkütücü bir üne sahip kişi
ADIYEKE: birl. Adı/Yeke(yeğ) Mec. Saygıyla anılan kişi, adı yeğlenen kişi
ADKIR: Aygır,erkek at
ADMIş: ün almış, tanınmış
ADSAY: birl. Ad/Say Mec. Adına saygı duyulan kişi
ADSIZ: 1- Fakir,kimsesiz
AFşAR (Abçar)
AFşIN: Apçın,(Opçın) Zırh,demir örgülü savaş giysisi
AFTABA: Su ibriği
AGA (Ağa,Aka): 1-Saygıdeğer, ulu kişi 2- Cömert,koruyucu 3-Büyük erkek kardeş,ağabey
AGOLA: Yönetici,amir
AGUN: Tatmin,avuntu
AGUNMUş: Avunmuş,sakin
AğAüA: Akça, beyazca, alımlı
AğALAK: Oğlak
AğALBAY: Muhterem,saygıdeğer
AğAN: 1-Yüksek,yukarıda,yukarılara çıkan 2- Geceleri gökten hızla geçen, ışıklı nokta
AğAR: 1- Ağı ağırbaşlı, oturaklı 2- Gönül ferahlığı 3- Göğe yükseliş
AğARTMIş: 1- Namuslu,dürüst 2- Alçak gönüllü, mütevazı
AğAT (Akat): Namuslu, gönüllü, iffetli
AğAYA: Makul,geçerli,uygun
AğDUK: Kutsal,muhterem
AğICI: Ağcı, Akçı, Akıcı, Hazinedar, Hazine sorumlusu
AğIü: Varlık, hazine,servet
AğILGAT: 1-Saygıdeğer 2- Yıldız,gezegen
AğIM: Yükseliş
AğIR: 1- Ağırbaşlı,olgun 2- ünlü,saygın
AğIRBAş: birl. Ağır/baş, olgun, alçak gönüllü
AğIş: (Ağıç) Hazine, servet
AğIT: Mersiye,ölüm Türküsü,göğe yükselen feryat
AğLAMIş: üileli,çile çeken
AğMIK: 1- ünlü,tanınmış 2- Yüksek rütbeli
AğRAK: Yükselen,ilerleyen
AğRITMIş: Mec. Acı kuvvete sahip kişi
AğUL: 1- Ayğın halesi 2- Oba, köy
AğUTUR: Yükselten,yukarı çıkaran
AğZUKARA: birl. Ağzı/Kara. Mec. Sert konuşan, acımasız ve hükmedici konuşan kişi

----------


## hakan7k

daha fazlasını bekleriz

----------

